# Overly-enthusiastic adolescent doesn't seem to take a hint from other dogs? Safe socialization advice?



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Looking for some advice from you experienced owners/trainers out there!

I haven’t actually had a problem yet, but I’m looking to avoid a possible future problem. My Ori boy (6.5 month Spoo) is an only dog, as I’ve said before he spends a lot of time on the farm with me and the horses and the cat. We’ve done puppy obedience classes and just started the next session of “intermediate” obedience classes (I think they’re still beginner classes, just the next stage after puppy classes).  In August and September, he also spent two weekends at the doggy daycare while we were out of town, and also played with other dogs at the daycare when he got his professional grooming there, before I started grooming him myself. He always got high praise from the daycare staff and groomer for getting along well with other dogs.

To try to get more socialization, I was taking him to my friend’s place once a week to go for a walk in her neighborhood with her and her dog, and then Ori could play with her dog in their fenced backyard. They were fine together. It’s been over a month since we did this, so this week we finally went for a walk. He’s getting better about not pulling on the leash! However, when we let them play together in the fenced yard, Ori (who is getting bigger), was waaaayyy too enthusiastic for my friend’s dog. He wanted to have his paws (monkey arms) all over her face and was bouncing off her relentlessly. And he’s bigger than last time. She was not comfortable, gave him some warning growls and knocked him over a few times, but Ori just wouldn’t take the hint and kept bouncing right back and getting in her face. We separated them before things could escalate, when she snapped the air at him (she was such a good girl, never really went after him but was trying to tell him, back off!). Ori never growled or snapped back, he just seemed to cluelessly think, this is fun fun fun! Tail wagging furiously, goofy happy expression. He just wouldn’t take the hint to back off and give her some space. In future, we will probably just take walks together, but not allow them in the yard together. . .

So, my question is, when I go to my dog club for class, there’s a nice big fenced yard where students can take their dogs and let them off-leash before class. . . it’s well-controlled, never many dogs inside, and each new person is supposed to wait at the gate and ask the others if he/she may enter. I haven’t used it yet, because I’m a little worried Ori will be waaayyy too enthusiastic and obnoxious to the other dogs, and not take their doggy hints to back off. I’m assuming he needs more socialization to figure out some of these dog cues, but I’m not sure how to do that without possibly getting into a situation where other dogs will be annoyed by him to the point of snapping at him?? Ori has never shown any sign of being aggressive, never growls/snaps/etc, he’s more like the overly-enthusiastic overly-cheerful idiot that may get himself into trouble because he doesn’t take a social hint. . .

Should I just ask the others in the yard about it, and if they agree, let him drag his leash (for ease of retrieving him if there’s trouble) and see how it goes? We’re not supposed to allow “leash greeting” at this club-- when on leash, we are not supposed to allow our dogs to greet each other. Do you think it’s appropriate for me to try the yard and see how it goes, or are there other steps you would recommend? I'm new to dog training, thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is the same way (8½ months). I try to let him engage as much as possible so that he can learn 'dog' talk. A correction from a friendly playmate seems to sink in much more than anything I can teach. I watch the body language of the older dog closely and (try to) separate them before anything serious happens (successful thus far, no fights/bites). It does have risk though and both (human) parties must be OK with it. You need to talk with each other and make sure you're on the same page. Elroy is still a bit "pushy" with other dogs, but he seems to be getting better at taking a hint. I think it's part of growing up. I think I was like that as a kid too!
Also, try to inject some basic command training during their play period to help them focus on something else for a few moments. This seems to help calm Elroy down a bit when he's overly exuberant.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy is the same way (8½ months). I try to let him engage as much as possible so that he can learn 'dog' talk. A correction from a friendly playmate seems to sink in much more than anything I can teach. I watch the body language of the older dog closely and (try to) separate them before anything serious happens (successful thus far, no fights/bites). It does have risk though and both (human) parties must be OK with it. You need to talk with each other and make sure you're on the same page. Elroy is still a bit "pushy" with other dogs, but he seems to be getting better at taking a hint. I think it's part of growing up. I think I was like that as a kid too!
> Also, try to inject some basic command training during their play period to help them focus on something else for a few moments. This seems to help calm Elroy down a bit when he's overly exuberant.


That is a good reminder, to take up his leash and work on some training commands now and then during the play session, not just let it turn into Lord of the Flies LOL thank you!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

OriBoy said:


> ...not just let it turn into Lord of the Flies LOL thank you!!!


Haha! lol!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We have sometimes experienced exuberant young dogs that are much larger than Luca. Usually Luca is very good at putting his foot down so to speak, but he is only two and a half kilos so a much heavier dog can cause damage. We usually interfere by giving them a seek after kibble game thrown in the grass. That seems to divert their attention and when they are done, we can put both dogs on a leash and part on good terms. However the other dogs owner has to be on board with the plan.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You are not wrong to be concerned. This is about the age when the puppy passport wears off, and adult dogs will start disciplining puppies for being ill-mannered. A well socialized adult dog will snap or snarl at the puppy and then break off the encounter. A not so well socialized adult dog may not understand to break it off, and things get ugly. Does your dog club have the option of a trainer coming out to supervise the interaction with a well mannered adult dog?

My Galen acted exactly like your Ori. After Pogo died he didn't have any playmates. I was able to take him on a few off leash walks with a friend's Aussie. Galen would try to box the Aussie's ears; the Aussie would respond by charging him with a snarl. Galen would retreat 20 feet with an astonished expression on his face, and the Aussie would return to his owner with a whuff of disgust. After setting expectations the Aussie would then lead Galen around on the paths, showing him all the interesting scenes, and generally keeping him in line. Galen continued being a maniac with other dogs up until we got puppy Ritter. He tried to roughhouse with Ritter a few times, which resulted in Ritter shrieking and going to hide. It became very obvious to Galen that scaring the puppy = no playmate, so he modified his play style to become much gentler. I think the combination of 24x7 access to a playmate plus the lessons Ritter taught him did a lot to calm Galen down.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Minie said:


> We have sometimes experienced exuberant young dogs that are much larger than Luca. Usually Luca is very good at putting his foot down so to speak, but he is only two and a half kilos so a much heavier dog can cause damage. We usually interfere by giving them a seek after kibble game thrown in the grass. That seems to divert their attention and when they are done, we can put both dogs on a leash and part on good terms. However the other dogs owner has to be on board with the plan.


I’m sure it’s a relief that Luca is good at putting his foot down! Yes, I also worry about unintentional damage when Ori gets enthusiastic with the cat, but the cat is also good at putting his foot down and jumping to a higher spot in the barn when Ori gets too annoying 🙄


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

cowpony said:


> You are not wrong to be concerned. This is about the age when the puppy passport wears off, and adult dogs will start disciplining puppies for being ill-mannered. A well socialized adult dog will snap or snarl at the puppy and then break off the encounter. A not so well socialized adult dog may not understand to break it off, and things get ugly. Does your dog club have the option of a trainer coming out to supervise the interaction with a well mannered adult dog?
> 
> My Galen acted exactly like your Ori. After Pogo died he didn't have any playmates. I was able to take him on a few off leash walks with a friend's Aussie. Galen would try to box the Aussie's ears; the Aussie would respond by charging him with a snarl. Galen would retreat 20 feet with an astonished expression on his face, and the Aussie would return to his owner with a whuff of disgust. After setting expectations the Aussie would then lead Galen around on the paths, showing him all the interesting scenes, and generally keeping him in line. Galen continued being a maniac with other dogs up until we got puppy Ritter. He tried to roughhouse with Ritter a few times, which resulted in Ritter shrieking and going to hide. It became very obvious to Galen that scaring the puppy = no playmate, so he modified his play style to become much gentler. I think the combination of 24x7 access to a playmate plus the lessons Ritter taught him did a lot to calm Galen down.


That is a good word picture, he is at the age where his puppy passport has expired! 
I also thought about asking the instructor to supervise, though she is busy with back-to-back classes… I may start by asking her about this issue after class and see what she recommends. Thank you!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty relentlessly pesters 12 year old labrador, Jojo. She will air snap at him but he takes no notice. I intervene whenever I see R in the pester zone. 

It does get waring.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

So Oona has been on both sides of this equation. She has a tendency to get demanding with some dogs to try to get them to play, and doesn't get the message from being ignored. Trying to well matched playmates has helped, more confident young dogs who are up for her play style. At 15 months Oona now ignores a lot of the younger puppies on our group walks (unless they are the only option) in favor of carousing with the other adolescents or testing the boundaries of the adults. When it's one on one play and it's going well, lots of short breaks helps keep their arousal under control. There is a beautiful, big male standard poodle in the neighborhood who is dialed up to 150 compared to Oona, which I didn't think possible. She is highly intimidated by his rambunctious energy, and tucks her tail, tries to hide behind me, and growls/snarks if he gets too much in her face. He's not aggressive but he's larger than life in all dimensions, and maybe a little under socialized because of this, so doesn't back down quickly (sound familiar, Oona?).


----------

